

A Connection Between Prime Numbers and Quantum Mechanics - wwilson
http://www.ias.edu/about/publications/ias-letter/articles/2013-spring/primes-random-matrices

======
kordless
I found a similar article not too long ago which dragged me off into reading
about the Rienman Zeta function. Given quantum mechanics is governed by prime
pairs and this universe is a hologram, it makes one wonder about how all this
information in our universe is secured from tampering.

Looking at you Bitcoin!

